
Man attacks self-driving car in SF Mission - MilnerRoute
https://missionlocal.org/2018/01/man-attacks-self-driving-car-in-sf-mission/
======
ateesdalejr
This will be the start of many Human-Car crimes where the self-driving car is
the victim. /s

